# Delphine and Joanna - Waiting 2019



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I have 4 does hopefully bred to kid this year (that's the most I've ever had)! The first 2 are due in March, and I'm getting excited!!!

First up, we have Delphine. This is her 5th kidding. She is due March 12, so today is day 103. Pretty sure I felt some babies today!

















The second doe is Joanna. She is almost 2 years old and a ff. She is the first doeling bred and born on our farm (after several buck years!) She has the cutest tiny little udder started! She is due March 16, so today is day 99.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Aww, Joanna has the cutest udder ever! They are so cute! Do you have pictures of the buck they are bred to? I always love to see both parents and then watch the kids be born looking nothing like either of them, lol.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, apparently I didn't have any pics of him, so just for you I ran out and snapped a couple. Of course, this is the worst time of year to take pictures of him- He's a hot mess. But I love him anyway!

Here's my boy, Ronnie!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Also, when I went out to take photos of him the girls followed me to the fence line, and Joanna started rubbing on the fence and flagging! It's not possible she's not bred with an udder like that, right? Pregnancy hormones?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Delphine is now on Day 114. I'm so hopeful that she is pregnant. She has fooled me before, so I always question. I think I can feel the slightest rounding of her rear udder. so fingers crossed!

















And Joanna is on Day 110. She looks so little to me still!

















I didn't notice Delphine peering at me suspiciously over Joanna's back in that last pic until I uploaded it :heehee:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! Cute does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha! Delphine's suspicious eyes! Does she have a handful of udder yet? The tricky ones stick!

What's going on with poor Ronnie? Minerals or mites? How old is Ronnie? He's cute!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Delphine has a very slight handful of an udder now. :7up:

Poor Ronnie. He is almost 6 years old and I've had him for 2 years I think about a year and a half ago he had Goat Polio and I honestly feel like since then I have never got him looking super healthy. I gave him copper and pour on a couple months ago. I feed him alfalfa pellets and BOSS along with his hay every day and he gets Purina Wind and Rain Storm minerals. The hair around his eyes has looked thin since I got him, but never scaly and nowhere else... I don't know. The wether that lives with him always has a beautiful fluffy coat... Ronnie is also losing his winter undercoat right now so that always looks rough.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks like a possible zinc deficiency. If you wanted to try something for his facial hair


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> It looks like a possible zinc deficiency. If you wanted to try something for his facial hair


Hmm... Should I cut the alfalfa then?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well.... in my humble opinion no because I just think alfalfa is SO good for them. (I really wish I lived in alfalfa growing part of the country!) If he were mine, I would try giving him additional zinc supplements. Options are Zinpro, human zinc tablets, Replamin Plus paste, or MultiMin90 injections.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you! I'm thinking I will try the Zinc tablet route since that looks easy. How many per day?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Thank you! I'm thinking I will try the Zinc tablet route since that looks easy. How many per day?


Here is a link for you
https://www.merckvetmanual.com/mana...ition-goats/nutritional-requirements-of-goats


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

cbrossard said:


> Delphine is now on Day 114. I'm so hopeful that she is pregnant. She has fooled me before, so I always question. I think I can feel the slightest rounding of her rear udder. so fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 146431
> View attachment 146433
> ...


Ok, back to the girls! Here is Delphine on day 137. Her udder is still so small. A bit worried about that...
















And Joanna. Her udder is looking good, but she is so little. I'm worried that it is a single, and she might have a hard time birthing it. Day 133


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck on your kidding!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Good luck on your kidding!


Thank you! I am getting Sooooo excited!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Delphine is on Day 144. Her udder is still barely a handful. Her ligs have been dropping lower over the last couple of days, but are still firm. Who has a prediction for when she will go??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Does this look like the face of a goat who is going to give up some babies today? I don't think it is. Joanna is day 145!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

c'mon Joana! Give us healthy twin doelings!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.

Happy kidding.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> c'mon Joana! Give us healthy twin doelings!!!!!


Yes please!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> She is cute.
> 
> Happy kidding.


Thank you! She is a sweetie.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

any kids???


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> any kids???


No! And no signs yet either  Delphine was supposed to be due on Tuesday too, but I am halfway putting her into the category of "didn't take the first time around." Ugh. I was hoping for at least 4 or 5 bouncing babies by now!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Joanna's udder is looking tight this morning! I can still feel her ligs, but she is getting pretty jumpy whenever I try to feel her ligs or udder. She's a ff. Hopefully today!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

We have progress! Ligs are definitely gone now, and she was white mucus. And she is bleeting CONSTANTLY haha! Wish us luck!!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

hoping for a doe for you.
good luck!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

1st kidding of the season in the books with healthy adorable doelings! Like her mama last year she had a bit of white goo and that was it, no nesting behaviors or obvious contractions and I go out an hour or 2 later and she's kidding!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the cute doelings!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Awe they're adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So stinking cute.


----------

